# Income Tax



## donimuha (May 21, 2012)

Hello All,

I am a Canadian citizen working in Uk through a Tier 5, youth mobility scheme visa.
I was wondering how would my taxes work?

My company here in the UK is already taking taxes and NI (National Insurance) out of my payslip. I am planning to return to Canada in the near future when my visa expires. Should I claim my taxes back in the UK and file my taxes in Canada?
Or is there a pact between Canada and UK regarding taxes?

I am on tax code 810L here in the UK

Thanks!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

donimuha said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am a Canadian citizen working in Uk through a Tier 5, youth mobility scheme visa.
> I was wondering how would my taxes work?
> ...


There is an agreement between UK and Canada regarding your income taxes. As a Canadian you are required to file your worldwide income. So for tax year 2012 you would declare all your income but also claim the tax paid in UK thereby reducing your income tax due to Canada. Your NI contributions or tax code are neither here nor there.


----------



## donimuha (May 21, 2012)

Auld Yin said:


> There is an agreement between UK and Canada regarding your income taxes. As a Canadian you are required to file your worldwide income. So for tax year 2012 you would declare all your income but also claim the tax paid in UK thereby reducing your income tax due to Canada. Your NI contributions or tax code are neither here nor there.



Hi,

Thanks for your email.
Do you know whereabouts on the website (Canada Revenue Agency Web site -- Site Web de l'Agence du revenu du Canada) that I can go and get further information regarding my above query?
All I can find is a number to call to seek help. I am looking for information that I can read off the website.

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------

